# Wichtige Daten + SATA



## oldputz1990 (19. Oktober 2007)

Hallo!

Ich habe das ASUS A8N SLI Deluxe Mainboard


Ich habe zurzeit 2 IDE Festplatten und 2 IDE Laufwerke eingebaut.

Nun ist der mit der Kapazität zu Ende.

Jetzt habe ich mit gedacht, dass ich mir eine externe Festplatte kaufe.

1.) Ist das ideal für wichtige Daten (Eigene Datein) oder eher nicht zu empfehlen?



2.) Kann ich mir jetzt eine SATA II Fesplatte (intern) zusätzlich einbauen, oder gibt es da probleme?



Danke!


----------



## AndreG (20. Oktober 2007)

Hi,

Ein Blick aufs Board/Handbuch hätte geholfen  

Ja du kannst SATA Platten anschließen. Extern wäre auch noch Möglichkeit und macht bis auf den Speed kaum ein Unterschied. 

Jedoch solltest du diese Platte dann nur fürs Backup (Kopie der wichtigen Daten) genutzten werden und für nix anderes großartig.

Mfg Andre


----------



## Andreas Späth (20. Oktober 2007)

Eine externe SATA Festplatte wäre vielleicht auf eine Möglichkeit, da wäre die Platte transportabel (einige haben zusätzlich noch einen USB Anschluss) und der Geschwindigkeitsnachteil würde wegfallen solange sie über SATA angeschlossen ist.


----------



## AndreG (20. Oktober 2007)

DJ Teac hat gesagt.:


> Eine externe SATA Festplatte wäre vielleicht auf eine Möglichkeit, da wäre die Platte transportabel (einige haben zusätzlich noch einen USB Anschluss) und der Geschwindigkeitsnachteil würde wegfallen solange sie über SATA angeschlossen ist.



Rate ich von ab, da das Board nicht E-SATA Kompatibel ist und könnte es zu Datenverlust kommen. Ebenso ist keine Blende für das Board vorhanden.

Mfg Andre


----------



## chmee (20. Oktober 2007)

E-Sata unterscheidet sich doch lediglich im Stecker. Ergo gibt es mit ziemlicher Sicherheit solche Standardblenden von Sata-intern auf E-Sata.

mfg chmee


----------



## AndreG (20. Oktober 2007)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> E-Sata unterscheidet sich doch lediglich im Stecker. Ergo gibt es mit ziemlicher Sicherheit solche Standardblenden von Sata-intern auf E-Sata.
> 
> mfg chmee




Leider nicht, da laut Spezifikation die Spannung von SATA anders ist als die von SATAII .
Und E-SATA ist eine Erweiterung von SATAII nicht eins. Und soweit ich weiss hatte dieses Board kein SATAII .
Es wird sehr wahrscheinlich trotzdem gehen, nur kann es sein das es einen Tag dann nich mehr geht.
Und dann ist wieder Holland in Not.

Mfg Andre


----------



## chmee (20. Oktober 2007)

Naja, Stromtechnisch hat sich von Sata1 zu Sata2 nichts geändert. Das wäre ja was.

Im Wiki schreiben sie, dass eine einfache Beschränkung der ext. Kabellänge auf 1m reicht, um die Spezifikationen einzuhalten..

Aber recht hast Du mit der Tatsache, dass für eSata *SATAII wegen Hotplugging *unterstützt werden muss.

mfg chmee


----------



## AndreG (20. Oktober 2007)

Hättest alles im Wiki lesen sollen 

Zitat Wiki und auch anderswo so zu lesen:


> Durch Verschärfung der elektrischen Anforderung (leichte Erhöhung des Spannungslevels beim Sender, erhöhte Empfindlichkeit des Empfängerbausteins) soll die sichere Übertragung über zwei Meter erreicht werden.


*Natürlich wie gesagt nur für 2m*


> Es sind inzwischen eSATA Slotbleche erhältlich, die auf die SATA Buchsen der Mainboards passen, die Abschirmung ist über das PC-Gehäuse gegeben. Damit kann jede Hauptplatine auf eSATA nachgerüstet werden. Jedoch bleibt die maximal erlaubte Kabellänge bei solchen Adaptern auf 1m (inklusive der Kabel vom Mainboard zum Slotblech) beschränkt,


*Versuch dann mal die Platte noch auf den Tisch zu legen *


> da die internen Anschlüsse nicht die elektrischen Anforderungen für eSATA erfüllen.


*Fass einfach mal dein Ungekühlten SATA-Chip an und dann überleg mal was passiert wenn man die Spannung weiter erhöht *

P.s. Denn genau darum hab ich das Board nicht mehr weil ich es auch versucht habe mit 1.5m. Der Chip hat gut gerochen.

Mfg Andre


----------



## chmee (20. Oktober 2007)

AndreG:
Ich hab ihn ganz gelesen, aber die Formulierung mit Sender und Empfänger ist doch recht unglücklich.. Wer ist wann und was 

Nun denn.. Es gibt auch noch andere preiswerte Möglichkeiten wie zB *Firewire*. Wo ne PCI-Karte ab ca. 15Eur zu bekommen ist, dafür gibt es auch externe HDDs.

mfg chmee


----------



## AndreG (20. Oktober 2007)

chmee hat gesagt.:


> AndreG:
> Ich hab ihn ganz gelesen, aber die Formulierung mit Sender und Empfänger ist doch recht unglücklich.. Wer ist wann und was



Naja da du nur eine Komponente hast die senden kann, kanns nur der Rechner sein 

Sicher per Karte ist das Problemlos möglich.

Mfg Andre


----------

